# Cette montre la les gars ,elle est terrible !!



## Morubozu (Aug 1, 2019)




----------



## Leopal (Dec 18, 2013)

Pas mal en effet, joli travail de design sur la boite, elle exprime la robustesse qu'elle vend.  Et elle serait encore mieux avec un fond de date bleu...


----------



## Morubozu (Aug 1, 2019)

Baroudeuse chic pas de littérature sur le cadran ni de cyclope le tout pour 675€ ;-)


----------



## yannssolo (Mar 11, 2019)

Une vraie tool watch, j'aime beaucoup


----------



## Morubozu (Aug 1, 2019)

En plus elle embarque un 2824 b-)


----------



## clarosec (May 18, 2014)

Est-ce qu'il y a un cure-dent dans la corne?


----------



## MontresMoi (Nov 17, 2019)

Morubozu said:


> View attachment 14376675


j'adore victorinox, meme quand je connaissais rien aux montres j'aimais déjà cette marque


----------



## noctious (Jan 6, 2020)

Elle est superbe 

Envoyé de mon CLT-L29 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2020)

superbe, des airs de AP royal oak


----------



## Morubozu (Aug 1, 2019)

Elle ressemble a la GP Laureato !!


----------



## FedoraFuego (Aug 26, 2020)

Ouais, pas mal.

Sent from my SM-G977T using Tapatalk


----------



## toes (Sep 9, 2020)

Un peu mastoc à mon gout.

Mais une vraie personnalité.


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

Perso j'adore et je suis a deux doigts de ceder sur la version carbone


----------

